# G2008 Pats Irvine Goalkeeper Needed



## Rowdey12

Hi, I’m Coach Taylor Rowden! Part of the Pats Irvine chapter.

Looking to add a goalkeeper to our ranks for our G2008 flight 3 team. 

If you want your daughter to grow as a player in a positive, effective learning environment, please reach out. My number is (949) 350-1967 and my email is attached.


----------

